# Tesla Mobile Connector is in stock as of 2022-08-01



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mobile Connector


Stay charged on extended trips or when you need it most with Mobile Connector. Using a standard outlet, you can recharge up to 3 miles of range per hour with the NEMA 5-15 Adapter or up to 30 miles of range with the NEMA 14-50 Adapter depending on your vehicle. Includes: 1x Mobile Connector -...




shop.tesla.com


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The Model 3 and Y should charge up to 5 mph


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> The Model 3 and Y should charge up to 5 mph


That is my experience with our 2019 Model 3 Std Rng Plus. But not every Tesla is that efficient.

Bob Wilson


----------

